# Emergency Food companies being contacted by the government.



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

In Michael Snyder's latest article he looks at what the government is preparing for. One of the most interesting revelations in the article to me is Michael claims to have been informed that in recent months various emergency food companies have been contacted by the government and told that all their inventories would be seized "in the event of a significant emergency."

While we all know this is something the government will do, and not just to food companies either by the way. Nevertheless it's interesting to me that they are doing this now. Just another tidbit of info to make note of while everyone else is paying attention to the Trump/Clinton clown show.

What Is The Government Preparing For?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds a little more serious than Hurricane preparedness. JMHO.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maybe Obama is refusing to leave office when his term is up and Trump is the incoming POTUS?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Will they seize and send it here possibly?

CDC - PHPR - Strategic National Stockpile


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol, I called it before even reading this guys opinion.



> What is scary is that many Republicans and Democrats are on the same side as the Globalist elite. They have been working towards a "New World Order" and if Obama wished to have some sort of catastrophic event so that he can remain in power, the way Congress and Senate are today, they will stand behind him and not stand behind the elections knowing that Trump will most likely win.
> 
> I strongly believe that if some sort of event like this would take place, I fear that many Americans will pick up arms and fight the establishment.
> 
> ...


UN Staging Vehicles For The Past Few Years?WHY? | Prophezine


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I guess it is time to split up the food storage areas even more.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Well I guess it is time to split up the food storage areas even more.


You can store some at my place. I wont even charge you rent.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

RedLion said:


> You can store some at my place. I wont even charge you rent.


I appreciate that, however MN is a long drive, I feel it would be in my family's best interest to have it closer. :vs_wave:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Someone seems to be earning their government pay to be making plans for whatever may happen next week, next year, next decade. Or may never happen at all.
Just like the Pentagon has planning staffs.

Isn't this what we, as preppers, do?

I see this as a good thing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This maybe a dumb question and I'm just thinking out loud here but, why would they seize "emergency food" and not just food in general? I mean wouldn't they go to all the grocery store chains and tell them the same thing? 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This maybe a dumb question and I'm just thinking out loud here but, why would they seize "emergency food" and not just food in general? I mean wouldn't they go to all the grocery store chains and tell them the same thing?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


Awww, don't bring logic into this.:vs_frown:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Did any of the companies contacted verify who was contacting them????

I would rate this "STORY" a d-


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Someone seems to be earning their government pay to be making plans for whatever may happen next week, next year, next decade. Or may never happen at all.
> Just like the Pentagon has planning staffs.
> 
> Isn't this what we, as preppers, do?
> ...


While I agree that is true, as preppers it's also important to stay on top of what's happening behind the scenes. You sure ain't finding out by watching CNN or FOX. Does ANYONE really believe if the government had prior knowledge of a say an "economic collapse" or some other coming event they would let it be known? For that reason alone it's important to keep an eye on what the biggest preppers in the world (our government) are doing.

And at some point you have to look at the cumulative amount of prepping they are and have been doing and decide if it's just them doing their due diligence or something more. Over the last 2-3 years it sure looks like they have stepped it up to me, not only the joint police/military exercises in civilian neighborhoods, but the arming of so many government agencies to the point there are more armed bureaucrats than there are U.S.. Marines, etc...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

C.L.Ripley said:


> While I agree that is true, as preppers it's also important to stay on top of what's happening behind the scenes. You sure ain't finding out by watching CNN or FOX. Does ANYONE really believe if the government had prior knowledge of a say an "economic collapse" or some other coming event they would let it be known? For that reason alone it's important to keep an eye on what the biggest preppers in the world (our government) are doing.
> 
> And at some point you have to look at the cumulative amount of prepping they are and have been doing and decide if it's just them doing their due diligence or something more. Over the last 2-3 years it sure looks like they have stepped it up to me, not only the joint police/military exercises in civilian neighborhoods, but the arming of so many government agencies to the point there are more armed bureaucrats than there are U.S.. Marines, etc...


Yes, I believe a wise person keeps abreast of things going on in the country. 
However, I draw the line at conspiracy theorists like Alex Jones. It is one thing to keep an open mind, and quite another to let yourself get wrapped around the axle.

There is a reason we live in a rural/small town area. Grow and raise our food. And are not some city dwelling, I-Phone addicted, vegan, Bernie Sanders supporting, Hillary voting, government dependent drain on the economy.

Do I think the government is making plans for a possible collapse? Yes.
Do I think it is part of a sinister master plan? No.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Our government is looking for taking from those who have earned it and giving it to those who don't bother trying. In the current case probably Venezuela.



C.L.Ripley said:


> In Michael Snyder's latest article he looks at what the government is preparing for. One of the most interesting revelations in the article to me is Michael claims to have been informed that in recent months various emergency food companies have been contacted by the government and told that all their inventories would be seized "in the event of a significant emergency."
> 
> While we all know this is something the government will do, and not just to food companies either by the way. Nevertheless it's interesting to me that they are doing this now. Just another tidbit of info to make note of while everyone else is paying attention to the Trump/Clinton clown show.
> 
> What Is The Government Preparing For?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

This is where I would be a royal ass if I controlled one of the major food storage areas if the government started stealing from facilities open the doors and let anyone with a birth certificate I can read take what they want before the government steals it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the gooberment wouldn't send out any kind of specialty notice to the MRE and dehydrated food plants - they all have Fed contracts .... if it was some of the big MRE vendors like EpiCenter - I'd be more concerned - their inventories are FED known also and would be confiscated along with just about anything that's useable ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

baldman said:


> This is where I would be a royal ass if I controlled one of the major food storage areas if the government started stealing from facilities open the doors and let anyone with a birth certificate I can read take what they want before the government steals it.


except they immediately send out "freeze" orders on sales & inventory - criminal charges are tied to any attempts to subvert gooberment control of the nation's resources .... read up on the first few days post Pearl Harbor when the country went on a war footing .... and that was without computers and modern communications ....

in 1944, FDR had the entire Montgomery Wards operation seized because the corporate chairman refused to follow war regs - he was arrested and carried out of the Chicago corporate headquarters by National Guard troops - still sitting in his office chair and holding his fountain pen ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it comes to that, I would not be surprised if they seized records of who bought such food and how much.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

They would try to get me anyways, make it worth it. But think about this if I gave you and your family six months worth of food your probably going to let me stay there a couple of nights hiding from the blue helmets.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This maybe a dumb question and I'm just thinking out loud here but, why would they seize "emergency food" and not just food in general? I mean wouldn't they go to all the grocery store chains and tell them the same thing?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus)


The emergency food producers does not have the visual profile that the markets have. 
Besides, before they could activate their food control plan, the markets would be stripped of everything but the paint.
That seizure notice has been around now for about two years.
The law was created by an enhancement/expansion of the Patriot Act, signed by the "thing".
The are more interested in the manufactures and the warehousing of such.
Like Venezuela, they will be handing out to their demonrat friends AFTER they fill their own homes to the brim for free.

Time to buy more tomorrow morning.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> If it comes to that, I would not be surprised if they seized records of who bought such food and how much.


Anyone who uses a "reward card" at the supermarket has a database of what they bought and when. It would be real easy for the government to come for you.
Anyone who buys ANYTHING at a Sams Club has each and every item purchased on file.
Same goes for Walmart - and not only is your register checkout list kept, so is the video footage of you making the purchase, and the two are tied together. Take advantage of that Walmart special on 5.56 NATO last week? Your smiling face is right there along with how much you bought, what time of day to the second, and if you paid cash or credit.
Cops use this tool all the time to tie crime scene evidence (a gasoline can, for example) to a suspect.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Anyone who uses a "reward card" at the supermarket has a database of what they bought and when. It would be real easy for the government to come for you.
> Anyone who buys ANYTHING at a Sams Club has each and every item purchased on file.
> Same goes for Walmart - and not only is your register checkout list kept, so is the video footage of you making the purchase, and the two are tied together. Take advantage of that Walmart special on 5.56 NATO last week? Your smiling face is right there along with how much you bought, what time of day to the second, and if you paid cash or credit.
> Cops use this tool all the time to tie crime scene evidence (a gasoline can, for example) to a suspect.


Great. Now I'm thinking about all the rebate apps out there. That's another record of purchases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

